# 6 month old gags when eating puree- help!



## kitty4

Hi I was hoping someone may be able to help

I make my own puree and have noticed sometimes when he swallows my little boy Alex will gag as though he is going to be sick!  I don't think it is that he doesn't like it as he always accepts the food and is very happy and smiley all the time, it is just when he swallows sometimes he gags.  A couple of times he has brought up nearly all of his previous milk feed through gagging whilst eating puree.  He has suffered from reflux since being tiny and i still give him gaviscon.  I don't think it can be this as my HV told me ages ago that weaning should really help the reflux.  

Also I ensure his food is really pureed and smooth and not too thick with no lumps as he seems very sensitive to lumps and these have made him sick before now (mashed banana is a big no no for him!)

My sister worried me a bit as she said he should be taking rice cakes by now and finger foods, I am certain if he had anything at all like that he would choke given his current feeding habit so I am reluctant to give him any food unless it is totally lump free.

Any advice would be very much appreciated as I am a little worried about him

Love

Kitty4


----------



## oink

Hi Kitty

My son has always been a sicky baby and weaning was a nightmare!!!

I also made my own purees and pear was the first food I gave him, he heaved and gagged as if it was dry lumps of bread, drama queen!!!

My health visitor told me to persevere and he would begin to adjust to the change from milk alone, it did take a while but once he stopped gagging there was no stopping him.

He does still choke, gag and splutter from time to time and he's nearly 10 months old, every baby does things at their own pace, it doesn't mean your baby is slow as he's not having rice cakes, my son hates rice cakes, and so do I!!!

keep going you are doing a really good job

Love from
Oink and piglet
x


----------



## karenuk

hi
Just wondered if you'd tried baby rice on its own first,then after a few days you could try mixing the puree with the rice,then try the  puree on it's own that's what i did with my son,and i introduced  finger foods at 9 months old.
good luck
karen


----------



## kitty4

Hi thanks ladies for replying- Karen I started him on baby rice first and added the puree as you suggested, but he still seems to gag!  It is a comfort to know that other babies are like this too.  I was getting concerned!  Hopefully it sounds like he may grow out of it.

Thanks again

Love

Kitty4


----------



## Leanne

Kitty - personally i think it is still too early for your little one to have finger foods and rice cakes. My two have only just started on lumps now and all of the jars and packets sold in the shops say 7 months for lumps so dont worry, he isnt behind at all.

L xx


----------



## mini

Hiya

we went down the baby led weaning route

basically meant that MBK fed himself right from the off - he started with finger foods - no mush for us but we waited until he was sitting up and able to put things into his own mouth and offered him foods he could gum to death

http://f3.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/0BTIQ_T31QSS-JhFWOfvEVpwbbY-qqKY4-l1DeJLLd64XxloryeuS5GptPaHmjbwtbiOFrDcuIukhr0GaVMCAAZS0007d8C947-0iBE/Guidelines%20for%20baby-led%20introduction%20of%20solids.doc

Mini xx


----------



## LindaJane

Sorry your little one is not enjoying his solids too much but do persevere as they do get used to it.  As for finger foods I let Mary lead me - she started wanting food in her hand at around 7/8 months and I then started making her food less pureed.  Doing your own food at this stage makes it easier to progress from really smooth puree to mashed slowly - jars seem to jump a huge step!  Finger foods Mary liked to start with was very lightly toasted bread and thin strips of very soft fruit such as a ripe pear.  She is now almost 11 months and is wanting to feed herself by hand all the time and is on chopped foods however a friends little one who is the same age is not interested at all in doing this so let your little one lead you.

LindaJane


----------

